# uspc sight adustment



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, the uspc 9 is my first 9 mm pistol i love the fit and feel of the gun.Problem is it shoots low and to the left when sighting dead center at 10 yrds. I see the rear sight is adustable left or right but how the heck can i composte the hight.To hit center bullseye I have to hold front sight almost all the way out the top of the rear sight. Im very fustrated my 1911 shoots on the spot with the GI fixed sight.does HK have a fix? am I doind something wrong?I hate to trade the gun but without hitting target gun is useless cant compisate the sights in a critical condition I need it the be on.
Bob


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

There is a section in the owners manual called "Sights and Sights Adjustment" that explains how. Maybe you just need more practice time with this gun, how many rounds have you fired so far? 

I have one also and have never made any adjustments to the sights as they came from the factory and I'm not having that problem at 10 yards.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to go out on a limb and say your gun is just fine, you just need some more trigger time with it. I had a similar 'problem' with my USPc 40. After more practice, one day it just clicked (metaphorically speaking) and it's one of the most accurate guns I own.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

Low and to the left is a common problem encountered by shooters with a new H&K. I know I did the same thing. As others have said, more trigger time will fix that. If you want to find out for sure, use a bench rest to see if it shoots any better. JMO

Mel


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*+1*



mels95yj said:


> Low and to the left is a common problem encountered by shooters with a new H&K. I know I did the same thing. As others have said, more trigger time will fix that. If you want to find out for sure, use a bench rest to see if it shoots any better. JMO
> 
> Mel


I have had many USPs and low to the left is not a sight problem. Listen to Mel.


----------

